# FreeNAS Mini Case



## usdmatt (Jul 29, 2014)

Does anyone know what case iXsystems are using for their FreeNAS Mini these days?
http://www.ixsystems.com/static/mini/ap ... layout.jpg

They used to use a CFI-A7879, which I have previously used for a home NAS, and to be fair it's a perfectly good case.
http://linitx.com/product/cfi-a7879-min ... bays/12789

They've now changed to something that looks a bit more modern and tidier**. I just wondered if anyone knows if it was custom made for them or if it's an off the shelf case. It's really difficult finding decent NAS cases with hot-swap bays.

I've also been looking for something with a couple more bays for ages but there's absolutely nothing. Four bays can be a bit restrictive if you want to use something like RAID-Z2.

**Although having said that it appears to have "push button" style drive bays. Netgear ReadyNAS units used to have those and they were terrible - they'd keep seizing up so you couldn't press the button to release the drive, forcing you to resort to releasing the catch manually with a paperclip.


----------



## DJ9 (Aug 3, 2014)

It looks like this case. http://www.ablecom.com/product/?recordId=233&fPath=13


----------



## usdmatt (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks.

Looks like it may be a bit difficult to get hold of one unfortunately. I may just use the A7879 again.


----------

